# Lets see your Duns!



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

well, I looked around and i didn't see a thread like this, so I thought I'd start one!
name/height/age/breed
This is Golley. 13.5hh. 22 this year. Blazer


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two dun Kiger Mustangs.

Aurelio, a coming 3 yr old (though this photo is from last summer as a 2 yr old), 14.2 hh









We also recently took in another Kiger mustang mare... though she's such a recent addition that I don't have any really great pictures of her yet. Her name is Impulsiva, or Eva for short. She's 15.0 hh and somewhere around 5-7 yrs old.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's one I started for more dun goodness 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-show-me-your-duns-139557/


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

1/2 mine for now

Champ 20yr old QH gelding 14.2hh 
(was a stud for 16 yrs) little history on him- he came from the mainland and went to maui then here to Oahu. Equine 808 horse rescue was called out to rescue him from a mudslide he was caught in from the withers down and found he had been tied by his left hind and neck and it was embedded (white hairs from scarring) because of the loss of circulation he had huge problems with that leg and tried to compensate by using his back right more which caused problems in his left hock. but after 2 yrs of rehab he was sound and rideable once again.


day of rescue








now!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's my dunskin colt Jackpot


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Here's one I started for more dun goodness
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-show-me-your-duns-139557/


oh, I didn't realise there was another one.. sorry about that!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

amberly said:


> oh, I didn't realise there was another one.. sorry about that!


Lol it's no biggie you'll probably enjoy this thread as well. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-share-your-color-diluted-146915/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I posted in the other one but i'll do it here to because i love showing my baby girl off :lol:
Miss Belle is a 2.5 year-old red dun FjordXQuarter Horse





























And of course Bella, the pb Fjord i owned


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

My fjord Angel.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

He is beautiful! how to you get his mane so long? or is like a genetic thing?


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's more like a genetic thing!


----------

